

How Vacations Affect Your Happiness - michaeldwan
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/18/how-vacations-affect-your-happiness/?_r=0

======
eulerphi
It's less the vacation itself and moreover the absence of work and refractory
recovery of creative and physical energies

